# Any wine lovers here who likes to try different wine?



## xkm (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone~

New to here! I born in Hong Kong and lived in New Zealand for over 17 years and now I am back 

As per title, any wine lovers who likes to try new things and not fuzzed with old/new world etc as long as it's good wine?

Cheers

xkm


----------



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

Hello

I am from South Africa and also just moved to Hong Kong. I would like to try different wines, as long as they good wines!







xkm said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> New to here! I born in Hong Kong and lived in New Zealand for over 17 years and now I am back
> 
> ...


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

Get a room... haha just kidding. There are some great wine tasting events in HK, great place to meet other wine enthusiasts. I'm not sure of the next events but you can try googling for wine events in Hong Kong.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xkm said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> New to here! I born in Hong Kong and lived in New Zealand for over 17 years and now I am back
> 
> ...


for me, during the time I was in HK, Ideveoped a taste for merlots from margaret river in Western Austrlia and cabernet from Chile Both,in my opinion better than European wines


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> for me, during the time I was in HK, Ideveoped a taste for merlots from margaret river in Western Austrlia and cabernet from Chile Both,in my opinion better than European wines


"Better than European wines" I'm predicting an outcry from our European forum members.


----------



## Mj531 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a great fan of the finest wines from Bordeaux, There are alot of events in Hong Kong whereby you can taste great wines. There was recently a wineexpo that was held at the Hong Kong Convention and exhibition centre in Wan Chai. I went the begiining of this year and managed to taste a Chateau Petrus.

I love my wines and there some great places to drink great wines.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ljon246 said:


> "Better than European wines" I'm predicting an outcry from our European forum members.


let them scream all they want.... fact is wines from Australia..and in particular western OZ are often far better than the stuff europe produces. the reds are more fruity, the whites are cleaner, crisper and sharper than european wines


----------



## Mj531 (Oct 22, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> let them scream all they want.... fact is wines from Australia..and in particular western OZ are often far better than the stuff europe produces. the reds are more fruity, the whites are cleaner, crisper and sharper than european wines


We all have our own opinions and tastes, I am not knocking Australian wine as there are soem great wines out there. i just prefer my Bordeaux Wines which I love to drink. I also buy bordeaux wines for investment and making good money too.


----------

